# can't purchase my windows



## tcp1973 (Sep 15, 2009)

i had a company come and install thermalmaxx windows on the front of my house 2 years ago. they scammed me into thinking i was getting a good deal by becoming a feature house in my area.  i now would like to replace the rest of my windows in my house but i would like to do it myself instead of paying someone 800 dollars a window to do it.  the company that installed them says they wont just sell me windows, they have to install them too.  the same goes for home depot with their simonton line.  

is there a way to get these windows without going through a contractor? i can't seem to find anything in stores with similar quality and style to the ones i already have.  or does anyone know of a different brand that may be similar to the above two that i can purchase and install myself?  

thanks in advance
Travis


----------



## mudmixer (Sep 15, 2009)

Since over 65% or the windows are installed improperly, it is not surprising that some people try to exercise control and limit liability. Some G.C. will not have their own carpenters install windows and exterior doors, but chose to have them installed by a certified window installer. This has been cause by the number of past claims/loses that have been decided by the courts or insurance companies. Moisture and mold problems get very expensive when they finally get discovered.

Some manufacturers do not want to get involved in disputes over just to sell a window or two and want to control the use including installation.

Your case seems to be a little bit of a sham, but you can always hunt elsewhere for some similar.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 15, 2009)

Travis, look in the yellow pages for window supplier/MFG or try going to a siding supply house. As mudmixer stated there's more to installing a window than pulling one out and sticking another in. 800.00 an opening seems pretty pricey though. I didn't know Home Depot wouldn't sell just windows.


----------



## tcp1973 (Sep 15, 2009)

my father in law installed the windows in his house and i also have a general contractor for a cousin so i think i'm good on the installing portion.  it is just finding the right window and being able to purchase it that's proving to be difficult.  

thanks for the ideas, home depot does sell windows, but the simonton line they have is exclusive to the home services division so they only sell them if they get to install them too.

i just don't understand why i cant buy the window i want. i get the whole liability thing but if you aren't a certified window installer don't you void any warranty on the window anyways?  i'm pretty confident i can get the job done decent enough so i am not worried about a warranty.  it's just a hassle


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 17, 2009)

ABC Roofing supply sells Simenton windows , Minneapolis, Savage, Sauk Rapids, St.Paul, Oronoco are a few of their locations. I don't know if you are close to any of these stores. But they do handle Simenton. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## mudmixer (Sep 17, 2009)

tcp -

Fathers and cousins are the reason so many (60%+) windows are installed improperly. Some GC's are smart enough to know and do not use their carpenters to install windows. They learned after the mold and moisture insurance claims and law suits they lost - they use certified installers (only a 2 day course that is an eye opener to most people taking it) to reduce the liability.

If you are going to in the house for only few years you can get by.


----------



## dakuda (Sep 17, 2009)

I have never heard of someone tying the install into the purchase of a particular window.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 17, 2009)

Become a contractor so you can install your own windows.
Open an account with ABC ( they sell wholesale only) 
Or go to a local lumberyard ...not the box stores. They sell to everyone...old school.


----------

